# toderitter  dolch  und streitkolben lernen ?



## superbernhard (25. Januar 2009)

hallo   ,, wo  muss ich hin    um dolch  und streitkolben  für meinen  dk  zu lernen ?   Gruss Bernhard


----------



## noizycat (25. Januar 2009)

Ich bin mir gar nicht so sicher, ob du als DK Dolche lernen kannst ... glaube nicht. Kolben k.a. ...


Trabe im Zweifelsfall einfach alle Waffenlehrer deiner Fraktion ab. (Die haben übrigens auch diese nette "was können mir andere Lehrer beibringen" Funktion)


----------



## laßi19nbg (25. Januar 2009)

doclhe kannst du net lernen, für  streitkolben must du nach  Eisenschmiede (auch als IF bekannt)


----------



## Forderz (25. Januar 2009)

Dolche lernen garnicht, Streitkolben in Thunderbluff oder Ironforge


----------



## Jeryhn (25. Januar 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Ich bin mir gar nicht so sicher, ob du als DK Dolche lernen kannst ... glaube nicht. Kolben k.a. ...
> 
> 
> Trabe im Zweifelsfall einfach alle Waffenlehrer deiner Fraktion ab.


dolche können die dks nicht tragen,
den streitkolben kannste beim waffenlehrer in thunderbluff (donnerfels, horde) erlernen.
für allianz gehe in die If


----------



## Gustav Gans (25. Januar 2009)

Ob ein DK das lernen kann weiß ich auch nicht :-(

aber wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, sagt jeder Waffenmeister was andere lehren können. Einfach mal klicken auf "Was können mir andere Waffenmeister beibringen?" Dann müssen nicht alle abgeklappert werden.

Gruß
Gustav

--
Ich spiele eine Hobbitbardin, und was spielst Du?


----------



## neo1986 (25. Januar 2009)

superbernhard schrieb:


> hallo   ,, wo  muss ich hin    um dolch  und streitkolben  für meinen  dk  zu lernen ?   Gruss Bernhard


Geh zum Waffenmeister der sagt dir was du wo lernen kannst.


----------



## The Future (25. Januar 2009)

welcher normale dk kommt auf sone idee überhaupt nen dolch bei sich führen zu wollen bist dir sicher das du den weiter spielen willst durch sone leute werden dks schlecht gemacht weder zum rp noch zum kampf taugt ein dolch bei einem dk was.


----------



## Mordenai (25. Januar 2009)

superbernhard schrieb:


> hallo   ,, wo  muss ich hin    um dolch  und streitkolben  für meinen  dk  zu lernen ?   Gruss Bernhard



Todesritter Waffenfertigkeiten:

Unbewaffnet
Äxte
Schwerter
Streitkolben
Stangenwaffen
Zweihandäxte
Zweihandschwerter
Zweihandstreitkolben

Deathknights können keine Dolche tragen (wie kommt man auch auf die Idee ?!). In jeder Hauptstadt gibt es Waffenlehrer, die jedoch jeweils andere Waffenskills lehren. Allerdings weisen diese NPCs dir auch den Weg zu den anderen Lehrern und sagen dir, wo du welche Fertigkeit erlernen kannst. 
Meines Wissens befindet sich der Lehrer für Streitkolben in Ironforge (keine Ahnung wo sich der Lehrer der Horde befindet). Frag dort einfach mal ne Wache - die bringen dich auf jeden Fall zu den Lehrern.


----------

